# Fall Fashions 2017



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

It's another change in seasons and fall is upon us!  What do you think will be the hottest trends in clothes this fall?  I say it is going to be bright colors, oranges and reds and bold patterns.  Skinny jeans with long sweaters or tunic tops and booties.  I also think over the knee boots will be hot this year.  Let's take a look, shall we?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Fringe is coming back too!  Look for little fringe details (let's not get gaudy about it though - )


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2017)

Love the long sweater.  Hate the ripped pants.  The shoes get the ChrisL seal of approval though.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Cool. LOVE skinny jeans.........hate orange. But I can make do with other colors.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Short leather (or faux leather) jackets.  I've been seeing them a lot in the stores.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> Cool. LOVE skinny jeans.........hate orange. But I can make do with other colors.



How about a nice coral color like I posted above?  Kind of orange but kind of pink too.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I really like this green one.  That is nice.  I don't usually like green but it looks nice on the jacket.  Since I'm being a rebel and wearing white pants this year for fall, I think that green jacket would look really nice with a pair of white skinny jeans.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Not crazy about these boots, but cute outfit with white pants too!


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. LOVE skinny jeans.........hate orange. But I can make do with other colors.
> ...




Coral is not bad.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I really like this green one.  That is nice.  I don't usually like green but it looks nice on the jacket.  Since I'm being a rebel and wearing white pants this year for fall, I think that green jacket would look really nice with a pair of white skinny jeans.





Yes, I like that. LOL @ you and the white after Labor Day.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Love the sweater on the right.  Notice the fringe detail on the boots.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Not crazy about these boots, but cute outfit with white pants too!





I like this. Those colors work well on me. Not sure I will get to wear such since I am living at the beach now though..


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

It all looks very nice in weather NOT like what we get here. I'd freeze to death.

My fall apparel will be two pairs of legging under a pair of jeans, uggs, a long sweater top, my coat, a scarf and a beanie. 
Oh, and legg warmers around my knees and a nice pair of gloves.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Love the sweater on the right.  Notice the fringe detail on the boots.




Yes, Love that too.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Not crazy about these boots, but cute outfit with white pants too!


This I could live with. But brown uggs instead of leather boots.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It all looks very nice in weather NOT like what we get here. I'd freeze to death.
> 
> My fall apparel will be two pairs of legging under a pair of jeans, uggs, a long sweater top, my coat, a scarf and a beanie.
> Oh, and legg warmers around my knees and a nice pair of gloves.




Wonder if I could use leg warmers this year..........hmm


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Not crazy about these boots, but cute outfit with white pants too!
> ...





i could never walk in those anyhow. I'd break an ankle. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > It all looks very nice in weather NOT like what we get here. I'd freeze to death.
> ...


You could wear that tan/white outfit with leg warmers. It looks beachy to me.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Which is where I will wind up again after all...eventually. And I won't have to layer up so much. Mountains are COLD. Beach..not so much.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> It all looks very nice in weather NOT like what we get here. I'd freeze to death.
> 
> My fall apparel will be two pairs of legging under a pair of jeans, uggs, a long sweater top, my coat, a scarf and a beanie.
> Oh, and legg warmers around my knees and a nice pair of gloves.



It gets cold here too, but I suffer for the sake of fashion.    No, as long as I have a hat and gloves and a warm jacket, I can wear pretty much anything.  I'm used to being cold in the winter.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes...I also do not like heeled boots. Not any more, anyway. I have to have flat heels. And my toes able to spread out. Hence..uggs.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Wait til you get my age, lol. Fuck fashion. You won't want joint aches or muscle cramps.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Those?  Those are short heels for me.  Lol!  I really enjoy that extra height I get from high heels.  I rarely wear flats or sneakers.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Yes...I also do not like heeled boots. Not any more, anyway. I have to have flat heels. And my toes able to spread out. Hence..uggs.



I hear you about the toes.  There is nothing worse than having your toes crushed together in a pair of pointy shoes.  I look for ones with a round toe box instead of pointy.  A foot isn't supposed to be all pointy like that!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Wait til you get my age, lol. Fuck fashion. You won't want joint aches or muscle cramps.



You should meet my mom.    She is INSANE about clothes.  She has so many clothes and shoes and coats and whatnots!  It is an obsession with her.  When I was little, I had so many clothes that I would outgrow them before I had a chance to wear them all.  Seriously.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Me, minus the knock kneed stick legs and young body, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Totally me..again minus the knock knees.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Me, minus the knock kneed stick legs and young body, lol.



I have to be honest.  I hate Uggs.  Lol.  Cute outfit though.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Leg warmers with Uggs looks totally fashionable, but I wear mine up above the knee. I get pretty hobbly if my knees get too cold. And ache? omg. Yes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Totally me..again minus the knock knees.



I love that sweater!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

I have about 6 pair of uggs. Can't get enough of 'em.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Leg warmers with Uggs looks totally fashionable, but I wear mine up above the knee. I get pretty hobbly if my knees get too cold. And ache? omg. Yes.



yes, the cold can definitely aggravate joint problems.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


>



I actually like the baby blue Uggs!  OMG!  I can't believe I said that!  

But seriously, the little bows are so cute.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Me wants!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Check out the uggs. I want these, too.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

This gal is more chunky than I am..but I like the style.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You aren't very tall are you Chris??

 I loathe pointy. My toes will go numb with that.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Check out the uggs. I want these, too.




That's more my kind of shoe.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I like all of that.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

These are cool...but they wouldn't be good due to the backs of them. I store my phone in my uggs during the winter. Easy reach, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

uggs for women - Google Search

Lottsa ugg styles and colors in there ^

But I don't like short ones. Gotta be knee high, no heels.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> This gal is more chunky than I am..but I like the style.



Heh!  Skull pants.    Those are cute.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



No, I'm shrimpy.  Lol!  Five feet 1 inch.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> uggs for women - Google Search
> 
> Lottsa ugg styles and colors in there ^
> 
> But I don't like short ones. Gotta be knee high, no heels.




I don't mind the shorter ones. I am not sure I could wear knee high where I am now anyhow.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Yeah, I was thinking I had seen you say that before. You are tiny. I think Gracie is fairly tall. We would tower over you.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > This gal is more chunky than I am..but I like the style.
> ...


lol. I am not thrilled with the skull pants. 
I wear my Santa Barbara black Harley Tshirt here in the mountains and I am looked at strangely, lol. I can imagine skull leggings. Ack!


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


I used to be 5'8". I lost some of that as I aged. I am now 5'6.5".


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > uggs for women - Google Search
> ...


Knee high is all they wear from where I came from..which is the central coast beach. Ankle size were considered "corney".


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Kat said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > uggs for women - Google Search
> ...



Well, that is one good think about having cold weather, the clothes!  

Thing not "think."


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

I had some knitted Uggs before we had to move but I sold them at the final yard sale. I miss them.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I have this sweater dress, the rust colored one.  That same exact one.  I love that color.  I have a sweater with that color in it too.  I want to get a pair of corduroy pants that color too.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

I like boots with socks.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had some knitted Uggs before we had to move but I sold them at the final yard sale. I miss them.



Those look really warm.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I have this sweater dress, the rust colored one.  That same exact one.  I love that color.  I have a sweater with that color in it too.  I want to get a pair of corduroy pants that color too.




I have had sweater dresses before. I liked them, Comfy and warm.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I had some knitted Uggs before we had to move but I sold them at the final yard sale. I miss them.



Like those.  And I love gray.


----------



## Kat (Sep 21, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Ankle sized like above the ankle, or just at the ankle. I don't care if I am corney.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 21, 2017)

And thats all that matters. Your own comfort.


----------



## Compost (Sep 21, 2017)

I love sweater dresses.  Trouble is, I rarely leave the duck farm... I'd wear these with it.  LOL


----------



## Compost (Sep 21, 2017)

It's nice to see bigger sunglasses again.  Those little bitty ones make no sense to me.


----------



## NikaSim (Nov 9, 2017)

My favorite look for fall


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2017)

I see that high waist 80s 501s are making a comeback.

God Bless America. And long live the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

NikaSim said:


> My favorite look for fall



Too much black.  There needs to be another color in there.  She looks like she's going to a funeral.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

I posted these on another thread, but I should post them here.  My new booties!  Can't wait to get them!  I just checked the status and they've already been shipped, so I should get them by next week, latest!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

And I got these awesome midnight blue boots a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> I see that high waist 80s 501s are making a comeback.
> 
> God Bless America. And long live the 80s.



You mean mom jeans.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I posted these on another thread, but I should post them here.  My new booties!  Can't wait to get them!  I just checked the status and they've already been shipped, so I should get them by next week, latest!



I hope they don't hurt my feet.  That will be sucky.  The toes don't look really pointy.  I try to stay away from the really pointy toed shoes because they squish my poor toes together and that is very painful.  Feet are not supposed to come to a point like that anyways!


----------



## Care4all (Nov 10, 2017)

The shoe industry is going to have a very good season this fall....with tall shafted boots and over the knee boots...each Boot is worth at least 3 pairs of the avg price of shoes....so basically for every boot sale, it is worth 3 pairs of women's shoes sold....  this makes a profitable fall season for most in the industry

Gosh, I miss working!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Care4all said:


> The shoe industry is going to have a very good season this fall....with tall shafted boots and over the knee boots...each Boot is worth at least 3 pairs of the avg price of shoes....so basically for every boot sale, it is worth 3 pairs of women's shoes sold....  this makes a profitable fall season for most in the industry
> 
> Gosh, I miss working!



I feel like those look like "hooker boots" (the over the knee boots), so I don't wear those.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

I like my boots to be either mid length calf or right below the knee or ankle length.  Ankle booties look really cute with a pair of lacy socks, very reminiscent of the 80s.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > The shoe industry is going to have a very good season this fall....with tall shafted boots and over the knee boots...each Boot is worth at least 3 pairs of the avg price of shoes....so basically for every boot sale, it is worth 3 pairs of women's shoes sold....  this makes a profitable fall season for most in the industry
> ...


They do look like that to me too, but that's also part of why people buy them as well!


----------



## Dalia (Nov 10, 2017)

1.2.3 automne-hiver 2016-2017 – Taaora – Blog Mode, Tendances, Looks


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Dalia said:


> 1.2.3 automne-hiver 2016-2017 – Taaora – Blog Mode, Tendances, Looks



I like the one on the left.  That shirt and jacket are super cute.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)

Comfy


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

drifter said:


> Comfy



Cute, but I'm not a fan of the ripped jeans look.    It would look better if the jeans were not ripped, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

drifter said:


>



Love this one.  Adorable!  Love that bag too!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2017)

drifter said:


>



This one wins the thread, so far. I like that outfit.  Keep em coming, though.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 10, 2017)

I like high waisted jeans. They are very flattering to curvey women such as myself (I have a black ass. Or so I have been told by males and females alike). I also like hooker boots but not at my age, lol. Uggs will do fine. Big bulky sweater and I am good to go. Oh, and a cute winter hat now that my hair is FINALLY back to where it was before I whacked it almost 5 years ago.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Those shirts suck though.  You can't do anything with those hanging sleeves.  They get caught on everything and you can't even roll them up.  

See, Montrovant?  I am practical sometimes!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> I like high waisted jeans. They are very flattering to curvey women such as myself (I have a black ass. Or so I have been told by males and females alike). I also like hooker boots but not at my age, lol. Uggs will do fine. Big bulky sweater and I am good to go. Oh, and a cute winter hat now that my hair is FINALLY back to where it was before I whacked it almost 5 years ago.



That is what they are called.  Mom jeans.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 10, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Comfy
> ...



Genuine rips from wear are okay.


ChrisL said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Well, I liked the shirt best. The powder blue with the thin vertical white stripes accents the darker denim with the discrete whitewash fade. The red floral on the sleeves adds pop.

And I like those shoes for some reason.  They go well with the model's hair and skin tone. The nail polish is a great choice, too.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 10, 2017)

Natural Citizen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Nah, I don't wear ripped clothes.  If they are ripped that badly, it is time to get new pants!  Lol.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)

Chris your new photo is your best one yet, your makeup is perfect and skin flawless.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2017)

How much does one pay fer pre holed britches?


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> How much does one pay fer pre holed britches?



I rip my own they don't look as good. I shop at thrift stores. Should I send u a pic of my ripped jeans? You might need to shoot dope first.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 11, 2017)

drifter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > How much does one pay fer pre holed britches?
> ...


I have the post ripped jeans from working in them...


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## NikaSim (Nov 13, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> NikaSim said:
> 
> 
> > Too much black.  There needs to be another color in there.  She looks like she's going to a funeral.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

drifter said:


>



I love this one!  Awesome!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 13, 2017)

NikaSim said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > NikaSim said:
> ...



Some colorful accessories would make that outfit pop!


----------



## Dalia (May 3, 2018)

The clothe are from 2013 but i like the style.





Link : Charter Schooled: A Cardigan DIY from Rebecca of The Clothes Horse -


----------

